# Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC



## dam_j (27. Januar 2009)

*Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

Hi, 

Aus aktuellem Anlass wird mein Gaming-Rechner in meinen Server-Schrank umziehen müssen.

Kennt jemand RICHTIG schöne, geräumige und vor allem mit genügend Lüfterplätzen vorhandene 19" Gehäuse ?

Gibt ja ungefähr 1000 verschiedene 08/15-Gehäuse, welche aber aus ca. 4 gleichen Grundgerüsten bestehen und nicht wirklich Toll sind.

Maße und Preis sind erst mal egal.

Danke


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

Löschen


----------



## dam_j (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

Sind das ernst gemeinte Fragen ?


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

löschen


----------



## dam_j (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

Schade das man keine User von seinem Beitrag bannen kann !


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*



dam_j schrieb:


> Schade das man keine User von seinem Beitrag bannen kann !



Jetz hab ich vertsanden du willst ein Server Gehäuse,aso.

Das du ein Servergehäuse willst hättes du von anfang an schreiben sollen.


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...TX-Server-Antec-ATLAS-EC--Inkl--550Watt-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Chenbro-SR107-8HD-Tower-opt-19--5HE--Ohn.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p435977_GEH-Intel-Servergehaeuse-SC5400LX-830W.html

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...495/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Gehäuse&l2=Server+Gehäuse


----------



## dam_j (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

Tut mir leid nur deine bisherigen Antworten machten nicht den Eindruck das du helfen wolltest !

Ich suche ein schönes Gamer-Hardware taugliches 19" Gehäuse.
Wenn es geht mit 120mm Lüftern, belüftete Festplattenkäfige etc. 

Wo vielleicht auch meine WäKü noch Platz findet.


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

Diese vlt!


> ATX Server Antec ATLAS EC
> 
> 19" Chenbro SR107
> 
> ...




Wa rum eigentlcih ein Server Case  wegen den 3,5 einbau plätze.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

Hier

19 Zoll Racks | Standard sowie schallisolierte, klimatisierte und designorientierte Racks

Bitte

High End ?


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> 19 Zoll Racks | Standard sowie schallisolierte, klimatisierte und designorientierte Racks
> 
> ...



Sicher das er einen Serverschrank möchte?

Ich nämlich nicht!


----------



## dam_j (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

@Uziflator: Ich suche schon ein 19" Gehäuse ! Welchen Sinn macht es sich nen Tower in den Server-Schrank zu stellen ?

@True Monkey: Wie oben schon steht, das Rack hab ich schon. Ich suche noch ein schönes Gehäuse für den PC.


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*



dam_j schrieb:


> @Uziflator: Ich suche schon ein 19" Gehäuse ! Welchen Sinn macht es sich nen Tower in den Server-Schrank zu stellen ?
> 
> @True Monkey: Wie oben schon steht, das Rack hab ich schon. Ich suche noch ein schönes Gehäuse für den PC.


Hab welche gepostet kannste dir ja mal ansehen,
Bin auch auch nicht davon ausgegangen das du ein Rack willst!


----------



## dam_j (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Hab welche gepostet kannste dir ja mal ansehen,
> Bin auch auch nicht davon ausgegangen das du ein Rack willst!




Du hast mir aber TOWER gepostet, ich suche nach wie vor 19" Gehäuse !


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

So was in der art ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Server Gehäuse? - Chenbro RM41122


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

Meinst du so etwas

19"-Gehäuse in Kunststoff oder Aluminium


----------



## dam_j (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*



Uziflator schrieb:


> So was in der art ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Server Gehäuse? - Chenbro RM41122




Yup, richtig !

Nur du bemerkst bestimmt die Nachteile diese Gehäuses, ist genau das was ich meinte. 

Kriegt zwar vorne nen 120er Lüfter aber dann NUR noch hinten nen 60er.

Da muss es doch besseres geben....


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche 19 Zoll Gehäuse für Hardcore PC*

IPC QS RM411L Schaltschrankgehäuse, Serverschränke, Zubehör - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert


----------

